# Share your BBQ gifts!



## Craigster (Dec 27, 2019)

Christmas was great! I got a Victorinox 12" carving knife which I've wanted for a long time, a Weber charcoal chimney, and Weber lighter cubes. 
What did you all get?


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 27, 2019)

I got the BBQ and Steak books by Aaron Franklin and an Inkbird 4 probe thermometer.  Oh, and my new smoker will be here the end of next week, those trucks move slow....


----------



## sky monkey (Dec 27, 2019)

I got a set of Cuisinart Electric Salt and Pepper mills. Rechargeable, no more wrist cramps for covering a brisket with fresh ground pepper!


----------



## phatbac (Dec 27, 2019)

i got some bbq signs and a funny t shirt.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 27, 2019)

I got a chunk of coal.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 27, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I got a chunk of coal.


and it was well deserved.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 27, 2019)

I got a copper Weber Kettle, vortex, and charcoal baskets for the kettle. Oh and a cover for the kettle. Super awesome Christmas. 

G


----------



## motocrash (Dec 27, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I got a chunk of coal.


Excellent for CI cooking , with the proper pan offset!
You have thoughtful friends/family.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 27, 2019)

I can use this to fill my smoker, my wife surprised me with this.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I can use this to fill my smoker, my wife surprised me with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That walnut won't burn very long.
Very nice goldenboy.That name carries a lot of clout


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I can use this to fill my smoker, my wife surprised me with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice.  What cal?


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I can use this to fill my smoker, my wife surprised me with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great rifles.


----------



## Nastynotchback1 (Dec 27, 2019)

I got alot of Auburn gear (War Eagle) but for cooking I got a nice cooking set with injector,tonges,corn holders,salt/pepper shakers, digital thermometer,ect


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 27, 2019)

I got a vortex for the Kettle. Oh, and new silicone hot food gloves. I'm always thinking outside the box. We received 4 bottles of wine and those gloves made nice bottle cozies on the four hour drive home to keep the bottles from banging together.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 28, 2019)

motocrash said:


> That walnut won't burn very long.


maybe long enough to do a squirrel.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 28, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Very nice.  What cal?


22 mag


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 28, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Great rifles.


I never shot before until now, they do shoot nice, can't believe how smooth the action is.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 29, 2019)

We (wife and I) were gonna get ourselves a vac master 380 for ourselves but then mom didn't know what to get us so she said order it and it's a gift from her, done deal. Then my wife got me a work sharp ken onion edition...time to sharpen some knives! Not smoking related and won't fill the smoker but Santa did bring me a new skid loader... could use it to clear a path to the smoker! Thankfully we've had an inch of rain instead of 12 inches of snow,  skidloader is fine sitting in shop staying warm and dry!

Ryan


----------



## smell smoke (Dec 31, 2019)

Got the new Masterbuilt gravity series smoker. Haven't fired it up yet. Trying to read as much as I can find on it. My son graduated in June and started work so he went in with my wife and got it for me. I like him working.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 1, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I can use this to fill my smoker, my wife surprised me with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jealousy here for sure. You better keep her


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2020)

My wife knew I used pellets with my MES. I have a 6” Oval AMZN tube. What she didn’t know is how few pellets I use per smoke. Last year I used 6 pounds of pellets, so by my calculations I’m set for 10 years.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2020)

I got the LEM MaxVac 500 and bags. And, if it ever gets here, The Airfrier 360 oven.
I also collect pewter ware and shot glasses. And I received this from my MIL from Germany.


----------

